# Drawing on the sidewalk with kids



## Karen208 (Apr 1, 2012)

And I did this. It's most likely not in the least bit accurate since I just did it off the top of my head.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thats cool!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice  I love the colors of chalk you used for the plants especially!!! How long did that take you guys?


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

That looks like fun!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sweet!


----------

